# Guess What i saw at our local Beach Today Wild Cockatoo's



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. You all would never guess what i saw today on Mother's Day we took Mum to the local Beach called River View and mum says look over there there are wild Cockatoo's so i dashed for my video camera and got a video and photo's so i am sharing some photo's i took today. You would never believe you would see Wild Cockatoo's at a Beach Amazing i got pretty close to them but then they spotted me but they didn't fly i stood far away enough so i wouldn't scare them. Oh and what a treat to see Wild Cockatoo's at the Beach. Hear are my photo's hope you all enjoy them. I didn't get them on the beach but on the foreshore before you get to the Beach. Mum had a great day on Mothers Day she loved seeing the Wild Cockatoo's. What a Treat this was.

Wild Cockatoo's at our Local Beach River View.











I took the photo's with my Video Camera as i don't have a Camera yet. Please enjoy my Wonderful Day with the Wild Cockatoo's at our Beach.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Lyn! It seems cockatoos also like to go to the beach!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Lovely pictures, Lyn! It seems cockatoos also like to go to the beach!


Yeah i no i also see Kangaroo's at the Beach to but not where i went today. I went to another beach and you see other birds. Plus 8 houses still have tarpolens on there roofs as the builders still haven't fixed there houses from the Tornado's in January isn't that terrible the insurance is so slow with getting the money out for the people to fix there roofs and they need a builder. The place was called the Oats Beach just outside bundaberg and river view is outside of Bundaberg. We had Mud Crab on a Sandwich and ate the rest it was beautiful. Thank you for looking at the photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought the video camera took pretty good photo's but when i get my new camera gee it will be sharp photos. I was so happy when i got these photo's today what a treat.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely beautiful!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely pictures Lyn, you are a wizz with the camera, They are cheeky birds those cocky's. Unfortunately they are in lots of housing areas over here in the west they wreck peoples lawns , pulling the roots of the grass up!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful photo's Lyn as usual. They are just so beautiful. They look like they are having a great time eating grass seeds and roots.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those photos are awesome!! I would love to see them in the wild *


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

That must have been amazing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Absolutely beautiful!*


Thank you Deb. It was Awesome seeing the wild cockatoo's.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Lovely pictures Lyn, you are a wizz with the camera, They are cheeky birds those cocky's. Unfortunately they are in lots of housing areas over here in the west they wreck peoples lawns , pulling the roots of the grass up!


Thank you im glad that you liked the photo's of the Cockatoo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Beautiful photo's Lyn as usual. They are just so beautiful. They look like they are having a great time eating grass seeds and roots.


Thank you Kate im glad that you liked the photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JuliosMom said:


> *Those photos are awesome!! I would love to see them in the wild *


Thank you Jill glad that you liked the photo's of the cockatoo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Shahzadi said:


> That must have been amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Shahzadi. Im glad that you liked the photo's yes it was amazing to see this.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Lovely pictures Lyn, you are a wizz with the camera, They are cheeky birds those cocky's. Unfortunately they are in lots of housing areas over here in the west they wreck peoples lawns , pulling the roots of the grass up!


Thank you for looking at the photo's of the wild cockatoo's


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Is that ever awesome! I could only ever dream of seeing cockatoos in the wild here! Lovely photos of lovely birds!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Budgiekin said:


> Is that ever awesome! I could only ever dream of seeing cockatoos in the wild here! Lovely photos of lovely birds!


Thank you kim. If you ever come to Australia Bundaberg ill be sure to show you your dream cockatoo's in the wild. I am glad that you liked the photo's.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

*Awesome photos! thank you for sharing them *


----------



## lilangelx (May 8, 2013)

Wow so pretty! And so lucky to see this. We do not have that here at all most we see are geese.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

That is so amazing Lyn! You've very lucky to have seen that!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Feline Ferocity said:


> *Awesome photos! thank you for sharing them *


Thank you Kat Glad you liked the Photo s of the cockatoo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

lilangelx said:


> Wow so pretty! And so lucky to see this. We do not have that here at all most we see are geese.


Thank you im glad you liked the wild cockatoo photo's that i took.


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

I love those sulphurs, Lyn! We're definitely blessed with parrots here, aren't we? We have large flocks that hang around home - corellas, rosellas and galahs as well. I love their chatter, such a beautiful noise to ears that love them.. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sydney (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow its amazing must be so nice to see them wild and not caged thats how birds should be  and the look so healthy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

sydney said:


> Wow its amazing must be so nice to see them wild and not caged thats how birds should be  and the look so healthy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you for looking at the photo's that i took of the wild cockatoo's


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*The birds are beautiful, it is my dream that one day I visit Australia and see wild cockatoos in personThanks for the pictures Lyn!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wiki said:


> I love those sulphurs, Lyn! We're definitely blessed with parrots here, aren't we? We have large flocks that hang around home - corellas, rosellas and galahs as well. I love their chatter, such a beautiful noise to ears that love them.. Thank you for sharing!


That is alright i am glad that you liked my photo's of the wild cockatoo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

sydney said:


> Wow its amazing must be so nice to see them wild and not caged thats how birds should be  and the look so healthy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Glad that you liked the photo's of the wild cockatoo's that i took.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

eduardo said:


> *The birds are beautiful, it is my dream that one day I visit Australia and see wild cockatoos in personThanks for the pictures Lyn!*


Glad that you liked the photo's of the wild cockatoo's that i got to see. You are welcome at mine and Indi's place we will show you around Bundaberg you will be very welcome to stay.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

they are gorgeous!!! I wish I could see some of them here in Greece!!! you are so lucky!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> they are gorgeous!!! I wish I could see some of them here in Greece!!! you are so lucky!


Thank you for looking at the photo's i took of the wild Cockatoo's


----------

